# Live plant question



## Athenas Boy (Jul 12, 2014)

I recently picked up a few low light plants and I have a question. I'm not looking for whether or not you approve of the plants. My question is for those of you who do use live plants did you put them in new soil without the fertilizer in it?


----------



## scorpio948 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, if you use soil make sure it doesn't have any fertilizers or other chemicals in it.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 13, 2014)

Make sure they are intended for use in terrariums with live animals.  Many places that carry houseplants use pesticides on their stock that would be harmful to inverts and many amphibians.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jul 14, 2014)

Let the plant settle in first before fertilizing or else you'll have a plant with burned roots


----------

